# My horse swallowed a bottle cap



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

It should pass on through him, but I have never seen it actually happen. 

The Great Dane I had in college stole and swallowed my T-bone steak, whole, bone and all. She did ok.


----------



## Leonsbrushofluck (Jul 1, 2012)

Okay, It said to look for colic symptoms. It wasn't a large water bottle cap, so I'm seriously crossing my fingers..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If he shows any colic signs, then I would get the vet right out. I seriously doubt that the cap is big enough to cause an obstruction. One thing your vet could do it to tube him and give him a gallon of oil to help it to pass on through. You might want to at least alert them to the situation in the morning when their office opens just in case. I'm guessing that he won't miss a beat and will be fine without treatment. Let us know how he does.


----------



## Leonsbrushofluck (Jul 1, 2012)

Okay i will definitely do that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Leonsbrushofluck (Jul 1, 2012)

Okay so I contacted a random vet, jacks vet an my trainer to get all their opinions. Everyone is pretty much the same saying since its so small compared to the size of him everything should be okay. Just make sure he has lots of hay and water which of course he does. Will check on him first thing in the morning. Will keep you posted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I had a horse that ate hard candy wrappers and all (he accidentally got into them) and he did fine. I found wrappers in his poop!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

You would probably be amazed at what your horse eats if you put a video camera on his head.


----------



## Leonsbrushofluck (Jul 1, 2012)

Your are probably completely right. I look back at all the wood he used to gnaw on and it baffles me that today is what I choose to worry about. A measly bottle cap lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

trailhorserider said:


> I had a horse that ate hard candy wrappers and all (he accidentally got into them) and he did fine. I found wrappers in his poop!


I know two mares that found an open stall door, got into the barn and proceeded to walk along the aisle opening containers and knocking things down. They ate about 5 buckets worth of treats and people snacks - wrappers and all - and were just fine. They also passed the wrappers whole.


My dog recently ate a nail file (it passed whole) and a wrapped candy bar. Everything passed through OK. As a matter of fact, we didn't even call the vet because we didn't know he had eaten those things until he was pooping them out! Not sure what other "treasures" we might be gifted with.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

My dog chewed the whole cord from a fan when she was a pup. Amazed she didnt electrify herself as it was plugged in. Poor thing was pooping out little pieces of wire for days - very painful. Amazed it didnt cut up her insides.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

My pup chewed up her "indestructible" toys & they passed through just fine.


----------

